# What kind of bow do you use?



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I just wanted to see what kinda bow set up you guys were shooting..

Im shooting a bear attack with trophy ridge matrix sights carbon express arrows thunder head broadhead, oh and a trophy ridge quiver and a QAD ultra rest hd. i will post a pic sometime.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I shoot a Mathews Q2XL. Apex sight with the Trophy Ridge Revolution test. Its an older bow, but it has done me good. Been wanting to try the Z7 or the Heli-M


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

PSE Brute LT, 2010 model, True Glo sight, Rip Cord rest, Carbon Express 6075 Terminator arrows.
Backup bow is a PSE Brute, 2001 model, PSE sight, PSE rest, Carbon Express 6075 Terminator arrows.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I shoot an older Mathews Conquest 2.. softloc 7 arrow quiver , 3 pin sight .. old but faithful . Only used a release for last 3 years after shoulder troubles made it necesary.. I'd still be shooting fingers if I could .


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruger my brother shoot the same bow and about the same set up.. its a pretty good bow.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

anticreep said:


> Ruger my brother shoot the same bow and about the same set up.. its a pretty good bow.


I really like the bow, I've shot it for about 12 years and have been happy with it.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

im not a big fan of mathews bows i dont like the hand grips its two thin for me.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

PSE EVO
Wanting a Omen

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I too would love to have a new Omen. I shot one in a pro shop and it's the smoothest drawing fastest bow I've ever shot. Have you ever seen one listed below $900.00?


----------



## 28LX (Jun 25, 2012)

Mathews Drenalin LD Shrewd grip, G5 optix sight and peep, Mathews one piece quiver,Gold Tip Pro Hunter arrows and Rage 2 blade broadheads.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> I too would love to have a new Omen. I shot one in a pro shop and it's the smoothest drawing fastest bow I've ever shot. Have you ever seen one listed below $900.00?


you can get them on eday for about 700ish


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

anticreep said:


> you can get them on eday for about 700ish


is that new or used? last bow I bought on ebay was supposed to be in mint condition, mint condition if you consider a cracked limb mint. seller denied any problems with the bow. fortunely I know several PSE reps and pro staff and got the limbs replaced under warranty. lucked out again.

I know it was a used bow and what your telling me I hope is a new item.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

they say there are new bows. I have never had a problem with ebay my self. And no a mint bow shouldnt have a cracked limb.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would buy a new bow off Ebay, but never a used one again.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

220swift said:


> I too would love to have a new Omen. I shot one in a pro shop and it's the smoothest drawing fastest bow I've ever shot. Have you ever seen one listed below $900.00?


Yes
$750-$850 range

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have not looked lately.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a Martin Altitude. I love it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

martin silencer 70 lb draw apache arow rest cant remember name of sight at the moment.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Black Widow LAG 54#, Self made cedar arrows splined to 65#, Trade points. For practice I use 2018.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

xi flatliner gold tip hunter 7595 arrows dont know what my broadheada are there 3 blade but all one piece pse mongoose sight and 7 arrow quiver

just got it in a trade yesterday and did this today


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bowtech Assassin set at 70 lbs, shooting Beman camo hunter .340's, apex sight, limb saver windjammer stabilizer, and shooting slick tricks. Oh yeah, and a whisker biscuit!!


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

I shoot a 56# Fischer long bow. Deflex/reflex design. Probably weighs less than one lb. total weight. I shoot cedar arrows with 2 blade broadheads. Simple, easy to replace string in field if I need to. No need to take it to a pro shop. It's quiet, fast enough, light to carry, no shock or stack. An absolute joy to shoot.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a Bear Instinct compound bow that I use. It's currently set for 65 pound draw. I shoot Montec G5 broadhead and Easton Axis arrows.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Love the whisker biscuit. I have the original model on my bow. I might have to get one of the new ones with the cut out for loading.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have 2 that I use. Mathews switchback @65 lbs, goldtip arrows and crossfire broadhead. Custom made longbow made by a friend at my draw it is 59lbs,goldtip arrows and either Magnus 4 blade (but not bleeder) or Magnus snuffer both have life time replacement if you damage them. I mainly use the Mathews for elk and longbow for everything else.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of my last succesfull conquest with longbow. 2010 elk season, yes I took longbow first week of hunt. My friend that helped me carry it out made breakfast sausage from it and it was the best I have ever had.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Your friend helped you carry out your longbow and made breakfast sausage out of it eh? Interesting


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Bowtech VFT Extreme, 60lbs. Vapor Trail Rest, Copperjohn sight, Carbon Express arrows and Slick Trick Mags. Congrats! Ed, nice bear


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a great deer, congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks, thats my 09 buck. ill show ya my 03 when i get the pic in my folder.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That deer looks like an elk compared to the little coues deer I hunt. LOL


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Ed,


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

thankyou, 157 green. 153 3/8 final. ohio


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Thankyou, yes, 8pt. of a lifetime. Ohio, born and raised, Go Buckeyes!!!! ;p)


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

lol, They must be true blue. Im from Franklin County. I hunt several different Countys.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

ahh! lol, oh well. they are getting better with that new coach. Great rivalry, can't wait to see the game.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Well first off don't mention the buckeyes.....you'll get Don and Tom all fired up!!lol Where abouts in Ohio do you live/hunt. I'm in Cuyahoga, but hunt mostly in Medina county (litchfield).


 Don and Tom? Roll Tide, we sort of have a thing for the Buckeyes--but we'll just let sleeping dogs lie. Nice healthy buck callmaker, corn/soybean fed for sure, will be mighty tasty!.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks antler22, yes he was corn/beans and he was one of the best i ever tasted







)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't be lumping me in with those Ann Arbor fans Sasquatch. I've always been a Buckeye fan, and Tom like the Spartans not the wolverines...If you're gonna tease someone try to get it right will ya....


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

lol,







)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO Sasquatch.......


----------



## rsf31tmp (Aug 30, 2012)

Mathews Switchback XL at #70 and a 29 inch draw

mainly take coyote from the climber when I am deer hunting and after the season it is all dawgs!


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I shoot a recurve and a long bow that I have built and 19-16 almn arrows with magnus 2 blade broadheads.
48 lbs at 25 inchs. Shoot my curve better.


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm shooting a PSE Stinger 3G with a 29.5" draw and an Apex Accustrike 4 pin site, whisker biscuit, Carbon Express arrows, Shockwave broad heads, an S5 Octane Stabilizer, a Q5 squiver and a True Fire release. If it comes within 50 yards its as good as in the freezer, however I try not to shoot over 35 yards.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm shooting a 57# Bighorn Recurve, 2016 Eastons with 130 GRN Zwickey No Mercy heads. I also have a couple Stewart longbows that I shot a bunch of critters with back in '97-2001, but I shoot a center-shot recurve better. Leon (Stewart's Archery) is now making his longbows and recurves center-shot. My Big-Horn is an older one, when G. Fred owned the company.


----------

